# Next Step?



## WishIwasRich (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey guys,
I went out golfing with my step-dad for my first time this weekend at a local course that is designed to be easier for beginners. I shot a 95 (par was 68), and I was driving the ball as best as I ever have before and my iron shots were surprisingly accurate. Now I know there is tons of room for improvement, but I want to know what my next step should be. Anything in particular that I should be looking for in my swing/game? 
Thanks


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well if you are driving the ball reasonably well, and your irons are working out well for you, then your next step is to work on your short game. However, while working on your short game, which of course includes putting, don't neglect your driving, and iron game(s). Having all facets of my golf game hitting on all cylinders at the same time, most of the time, is what is keeping me from becoming a world renown concert pianist. 

Seriously though the game of golf consists of various games, with in itself. You have your off the tee game, your fairway game (on par 5s, and longer par 4s), you have your approach game, the escape from trouble part of the game, there's that putting part of your game, and last, but more importantly there is that mental part of your game. Six different parts of the golf game with in the game itself. Plus some, if not all of those six parts have sub-parts.  If there truly is a "golf secret", it getting all those 6+ items to work continually well, with each other, with in a golfer's total game. The golfer needs to improve in their weaker areas, with out neglecting the stronger areas of their game.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spot On*

Yes I agree with the first response. If your long game is working well then the next step is to focus on the short game and the mental game. Chipping and putting is hardly every worked on by golfers who prefer to focus on hitting the golf ball straighter and longer. I am guessing by your score you must have had quite a few 3 putts. If you can focus on 2 putting (or better) every green you hit, it's amazing how many shots you will save yourself.

The mental game again is something most golfers hardly work on. There is a lot information online on the subject but I can speak from experience with some helpful tips. This one helped me the most. 'Stay in the Moment'. What it means is take each shot at a time and put your full focus into it. Don't be thinking about the next shot or the one after that, focus on the one you are playing. I used to play 14 or 15 great holes and then ruin the score with the last few holes. My mind set was 'I'm playing great, if I can just par the last 3 holes, I'll beat my handicap and shoot my best score'. This mind set doesn't work and with just a slight shift in your thinking you can make some instant improvement.

Good luck


----------



## golftipswing (Aug 14, 2010)

*Improve your short game improve your score*



WishIwasRich said:


> Hey guys,
> I went out golfing with my step-dad for my first time this weekend at a local course that is designed to be easier for beginners. I shot a 95 (par was 68), and I was driving the ball as best as I ever have before and my iron shots were surprisingly accurate. Now I know there is tons of room for improvement, but I want to know what my next step should be. Anything in particular that I should be looking for in my swing/game?
> Thanks


Work on improving your short game. Chipping and Putting, and you will be in the 80's in no time

_______________________________________________

Free golf tips at Golf Tips Wing- Free Golf Swing Tips and Golf Instruction


----------



## morediscountgol (Aug 20, 2010)

Your next step should be" keep move",


----------

